# Holiday Eves



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Why do we make a big deal out of Christmas eve and New Year's eve, but don't have a Thanksgiving ever or Easter eve?


----------



## charry (Nov 26, 2019)

I like New years Eve......Going into the next NewYear.... this is special Compared to the other Eves.....


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

We have Easter Vigil.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 26, 2019)

When I was hosting the holidays all the Eves where usually pizza,soup or Chinese food. After a day of preparing food for the holiday I certainly didn't want to have to get dinner on the table the night before.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanksgiving Eve. has become a big deal with the younger folks in my area, they come home and hit the bars to see old friends that have also returned for Thanksgiving.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 26, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanksgiving Eve. has become a big deal with the younger folks in my area, they come home and hit the bars to see old friends that have also returned for Thanksgiving.


Become? Heck, it was a big deal when I was a "younger folk" and that was late 50s!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2019)

*In our Polish Catholic church (not sure if this was norm in all Catholic churches) there would be a Blessing of the Food on Holy Saturday...day before Easter.  People would bring a basket, representing the foods in their Easter meal, and the Priest would bless the meal.  When I was a kid, I would bring our basket every year (the church was just down the street from our house) and I did enjoy the process.*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

Maybe there is no Thanksgiving eve because people are in the stores that offer Black Friday ahead of Friday?  Lol


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *In our Polish Catholic church (not sure if this was norm in all Catholic churches) there would be a Blessing of the Food on Holy Saturday...day before Easter.  People would bring a basket, representing the foods in their Easter meal, and the Priest would bless the meal.  When I was a kid, I would bring our basket every year (the church was just down the street from our house) and I did enjoy the process.*


I wasn't Polish but lived in a Polish neighborhood and went to the Polish Catholic church with my friends (when Fr. Frank wasn't reminding me that I was at the "wrong" church and needed to be going to St. Ambrose instead of St. Michael's). Holy Saturday was the day we took our Easter eggs in a basket to be blessed. I don't remember that we took anything else.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 26, 2019)

LOL, PVC. Maybe Thanksgiving Eve will become a thing. The Black Friday sales start at least a week ahead of the day after Thanksgiving. It used to be fun to shop on Black Friday. Now it's just ho-hum, that stuff has been on sale all week long.


----------

